# Software Testing Job



## SelvaKUMAR (Sep 14, 2011)

I am working as a software test engineer in Coimbatore at India ,i have one experience.I would like to work in Australia. 
I know the manual as well as automation.
I have finished Advance software Testing management course in Indian Institute of software testing. 
Following Tools are i have learned(QTP,QC,Load Runner,Rational robort)


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

Dear Selva,

Welcome to Expat Forum. Good that you have taken a good decision. Following is the sequence in which you need to proceed.

-Appoint an agent (Optional) if you can do it yourselves.
-Do IELTS and get >7 in all components, R, W, L, S
-Check the Immigration Web site Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration 
and find whether your occupation is nominated for migration.
-Get your nominated occupation assessed by ACS ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community
-If you qualify for points without state sponsorship would be great, else do a research in which state you need to settle and apply for SS.
-Lodge your visa application and wait till CO is assigned


----------



## selva_pillai (Jul 29, 2013)

*advise*

hi selva,
I am selva kumar pillai working in Dubai, IT Desktop service eng Server & Switches (Beginner) 2yrs completed in IT feild , Completed BSC.IT 3yrs degree course from India.
To enter software feild what is the right path of certification to begin, as i am not intrested in languages,
Kindly advise me the best , so that i can achieve my future in best track.
Thanks&regards
Selva kumar pillai


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Please check the number of jobs under your skill set in seek.com.au . Testing jobs are hard to come by if you don't have the right skill set. My wife is a software tester and has been looking for a role for the past 4 months.


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi srivasu,

when you say the jobs are hard to come by, do you mean that the number of job postings are very few or testing as a profession is in low demand or its just that securing an interview is the toughest challenge of them all?
if i may, what is your wife's skillset and what are some of the challenges she has encountered in the past 4 months?

I hope things turn out okay for her soon. i am also into software testing and have applied for 190 VIC.

Thanks


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

srivasu said:


> Please check the number of jobs under your skill set in seek.com.au . Testing jobs are hard to come by if you don't have the right skill set. My wife is a software tester and has been looking for a role for the past 4 months.


Hi Srivasu,

I am into software testing as well, and have applied for 189. Please ask your wife and guide me some skill sets in demand there for testing. Should I go for certifications, and if yes which ones? Also let me know some tools and technologies to put expertise on...


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

pinkray said:


> Hi srivasu,
> 
> when you say the jobs are hard to come by, do you mean that the number of job postings are very few or testing as a profession is in low demand or its just that securing an interview is the toughest challenge of them all?
> if i may, what is your wife's skill set and what are some of the challenges she has encountered in the past 4 months?
> ...


Well if you look at the number of job postings, there are quite a few so there is demand. 

However, getting a call back & securing an interview is quite hard. I feel that there is an over supply of testers resulting in tough competition - so you've got to apply in proper manner by customizing the CV and cover letter.

She is a IP Infrastructure Tester - she used to test Alcatel Lucent's switch/router software. The challenge has been an overwhelming lack of interest from the recruiters.


----------

